
Phone trips 1960s-1980s (audio recording archive) - nanna
http://www.wideweb.com/phonetrips/
======
nanna
The answer to your venerable question, "what was it like to make calls in
Europe in the 1960s", is here:
[http://www.wideweb.com/phonetrips/mbseurope.mp3](http://www.wideweb.com/phonetrips/mbseurope.mp3)

------
nanna
Some absolute gems on this page.

> The modern telephone system is the same thing that created the universe,
> that our ancients talked about from their scriptural works. This is why my
> friend, you must not play with your telephone. It will anger the Mother if
> you do.
> [http://www.wideweb.com/phonetrips/strike.mp3](http://www.wideweb.com/phonetrips/strike.mp3)

